# Does this make my butt look fat?



## kundalini (Apr 10, 2008)

:lmao:

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 10, 2008)

Dang, _that_ photo with _that_ title is funny!!!!!


----------



## MissMia (Apr 10, 2008)

Too funny K!  Great photo btw.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 11, 2008)

Hilarious.


----------



## greatestfix (Apr 11, 2008)

*Wide Load!*


----------



## TCimages (Apr 11, 2008)

sure makes your wings look small.  Funny shot


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Apr 11, 2008)

Great shot, your butt looks fine but its too hairy, how did you take this shot??,


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks everybody for you comments.  If it brought a smile to your face, my mission was accomplished.  

In case you're interested,  this was taken with a D300 at 1/8000 shutter speed, aperture at f/2.8, ISO 200, focal length at 90mm with the Nikkor 70-200mm VR and heavily cropped.  The bee was heading towards a light grey building.




ShakeyBlakey said:


> Great shot, your butt looks fine but its too hairy, how did you take this shot??,


Time for a Brazillian methinks?  :lmao:

Thanks again for looking and commenting.


----------



## ShakeyBlakey (Apr 11, 2008)

In case you're interested, this was taken with a D300 at 1/8000 shutter speed, aperture at f/2.8, ISO 200, focal length at 90mm with the Nikkor 70-200mm VR and heavily cropped.

In that case you deserve an award , its a really hard thing to capture as you did, wait there till I get my bag of medals.............................


----------



## mdw (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha! Cool!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks ShakeyBlakey. I would gladly accept a real pint of Guinness rather than what they pass off over here.
:cheers:


Thanks mdw.


----------

